

The Secret Tesla Motors Master Plan (2006) - briantmaurer
http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/secret-tesla-motors-master-plan-just-between-you-and-me

======
uonyx
Talk about a man with a plan.

~~~
asdf99
but with awful aim

> model S cost 40k and the next will be half of that

